# Model Year 2013 BMWFS Lease Programs for April



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

See attached .pdf for all of the latest info.


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

Great. Thanks Jon.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Jon!

So the question I have is, which is a better program, (provided MF's remained at .00130) ?

328i Sedan

March $1,000 Lease Cash 60% Residual
April $0 Lease Cash 62% Residual


Does the $1,000 Lease Cash out-perform the residual bump? It looks like it does slightly by doing 2% of 40,000 = $800, it would only be better on like a $55,000+ car, is that a proper assumption?


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Jon-Are the residuals based on 12,000 or 15,000 miles?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

GerWil said:


> Jon-Are the residuals based on 12,000 miles?


I think it's safe to answer YES to this, it's always based on 12k


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

kromix said:


> I think it's safe to answer YES to this, it's always based on 12k


Lease rates appear to be based on 15k/yr. Add 2% for 12k/yr or add 4% for 10k/yr.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

yukstah said:


> Lease rates appear to be based on 15k/yr. Add 2% for 12k/yr or add 4% for 10k/yr.


So it's 66% residual on 10k??? I think its +3% for 10k, so 65% right? Atleast it was +3% last month, I don't think this changes.


----------



## jakemidd (Mar 24, 2013)

I was offered "62.2%" on 12k per year.

Rate appears to have gone up, but I can't confirm. Dealer says it's at 4% or 0.00167


----------



## Macbest (May 26, 2012)

jakemidd said:


> I was offered "62.2%" on 12k per year.
> 
> Rate appears to have gone up, but I can't confirm. Dealer says it's at 4% or 0.00167


I too was just quoted 0.0167. Wondered if the dealer was padding. Assume 10K is +3%? If someone could verify.


----------



## Number1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jon might be busy with his work so I hope he doesnt mind if I assist you guys in your questions



kromix said:


> Thanks Jon!
> 
> So the question I have is, which is a better program, (provided MF's remained at .00130) ?
> 
> ...


Yes as long as the car is over $50k MSRP you win. Plus in some states you get taxed on the rebate too but you dont pay tax on residual. Example FL 6% tax rate would apply to the $1000 rebate and would get tacked on your due at signing amount where as the residual saves you 2% of the amount your going to pay so since you are not paying the 2% you dont get taxed on it. .00001 MF reduction is a joke, its even less significant then the tax on rebate i mentioned above.



GerWil said:


> Jon-Are the residuals based on 12,000 or 15,000 miles?


BMW residual programs (and most other brands) are based on the national average of 15,000 miles per year. How they factor low mileage residuals is different in some brands but for BMW its +2% for 12k and +1% if you want to go 10k. 62% + 2% = 64% for 12k. 64%+ 1% = 65% for 10k. This works the same for all BMW models



yukstah said:


> Lease rates appear to be based on 15k/yr. Add 2% for 12k/yr or add 4% for 10k/yr.


total added for 10k is 3% for BMW



kromix said:


> So it's 66% residual on 10k??? I think its +3% for 10k, so 65% right? Atleast it was +3% last month, I don't think this changes.


65%



jakemidd said:


> I was offered "62.2%" on 12k per year.
> 
> Rate appears to have gone up, but I can't confirm. Dealer says it's at 4% or 0.00167


Dont even know what to say to this. @ BMW the residuals are always WHOLE % points, never partial %. There might be some accessories on the car that dont residualize but if youre trying to residualize them it might seem like 62.2%

MF is .00129 they are just marking it up

Any other questions feel free to ask, however sometimes i get pretty busy as well and if I cant answer hopefully another dealer can.

All the best and happy shopping


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Nothing for the F31?


----------



## Number1 (Jan 18, 2013)

this is for a 2014 328 SW

.00129 57% for 36 months/15k


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Is that a good deal? Have no idea


----------



## Number1 (Jan 18, 2013)

2013 328xi sedan is a year older and 5% higher (~$2500 less in your payments all things being equal)


----------



## DslDwg (Apr 29, 2012)

Jon this is still showing to be for MY 2013. 

Has there been a change in residuals for MY 2014? I'm curious about the Z4 35is specifically.


----------



## Macbest (May 26, 2012)

Number1 said:


> Jon might be busy with his work so I hope he doesnt mind if I assist you guys in your questions
> 
> MF is .00129 they are just marking it up
> 
> All the best and happy shopping


Hate when you get "upfront pricing from a dealer then they stick a higher lease factor at you. They think we are idiots. I have a great deal going on an M3 in terms of price but lease factor is .00169!

With only one car anywhere near me similarly equipped and color combo I guess I still have to go and play hardball to get this addressed. :dunno:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone know the mf on active hybrid 3??


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The standard mileage allowance is 15,000. You can add 2% for a low mi (12k) lease. For a 10k lease, add 3%.

I am swamped assisting customers, so please bear with me.

Tonight if I have time I will prepare a MY 2014 chart.

Now go make your deals!

:bigpimp:


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Any news of 3-series GT pricing/residuals or spec sheets?


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

dima123 said:


> anyone know the mf on active hybrid 3??


.00129


----------



## TheBenzor (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

TN_3 said:


> .00129


thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Macbest (May 26, 2012)

What disadvantage, if any, is there is of making a larger down payment. Say along the level to reduce to zero the depreciation portion of the payment?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Macbest said:


> What disadvantage, if any, is there is of making a larger down payment. Say along the level to reduce to zero the depreciation portion of the payment?


Total loss the car 2 months in, downpayment lost.


----------



## C130 (Apr 14, 2011)

Started new thread.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

**** M Sport Credit ****

Jon, thanks again for posting the lease guide. In addition to $3k lease credit & $750 loyalty, 7 series also get $0 cost M Sport pack.

Will additional $4,600 M Sport affect the MSRP under lease calculation? Per example below, shall it be $74,495 /or $79,095 ($74,495 + $4,600) ?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I would consider that risk as rather unlikely.



kromix said:


> Total loss the car 2 months in, downpayment loss.


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesomeness. Thanks for posting this, Jon. Been waiting for April #'s.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> Jon, thanks again for posting the lease guide. In addition to $3k lease credit & $750 loyalty, 7 series also get $0 cost M Sport pack.
> 
> Will additional $4,600 M Sport affect the MSRP under lease calculation? Per example below, shall it be $74,495 /or $79,095 ($74,495 + $4,600) ?


I can answer this one... The window sticker will show M sport $4,600 and M sport credit -$4,600, so the MSRP will be $74,495.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

*To be bold*

Is there a reason why some cells in the spreadsheet are bolded? For instance, the 36 month residual on the X1 is 56%. That's pretty low relatively speaking. Is the bold print to point that out?


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Why does BMW offer consistently high residuals for the Z4?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

woohoo said:


> Is there a reason why some cells in the spreadsheet are bolded? For instance, the 36 month residual on the X1 is 56%. That's pretty low relatively speaking. Is the bold print to point that out?


Shows that it has changed vs prior month


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ace535i said:


> Why does BMW offer consistently high residuals for the Z4?


Aggressive way to subsidize sales without the stigma of huge cash rebates or "trunk money".


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

kromix said:


> Total loss the car 2 months in, downpayment loss.


Would gap insurance cover that?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Insurance will replace the car. Downpayment risk is greatly exaggerated.



m3m3m3 said:


> Would gap insurance cover that?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Robert A said:


> Insurance will replace the car. Downpayment risk is greatly exaggerated.


Insurance definitely will, as well as your GAP, but it most certainly will NOT issue you a refund check for your $5,000 down payment. How exactly is that exaggerated?


----------



## Dominican1NYC (Mar 15, 2013)

Robert A said:


> I would consider that risk as rather unlikely.


I wouldn't generally say that. I bought a new vehicle last year, 3 months after Hurricane Sandy total loss'ed it. Down payment was lost, but insurance did cover the rest.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

According to the way it is _supposed _to work, they pay on actual cash value plus sales tax. If ACV + tax is greater than your payoff, then you should receive a cash payment. ACV should be sufficient for you to purchase a like car in the same condition, age and mileage -- in other words, replace the car. ACV is not wholesale or trade-in value.



kromix said:


> Insurance definitely will, as well as your GAP, but it most certainly will NOT issue you a refund check for your $5,000 down payment. How exactly is that exaggerated?


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Robert A said:


> I would consider that risk as rather unlikely.


Rather unlikely sure, but what exact benefit do you get out of putting the deposit down since your "unlikely" to have anything to occur to your car?

My response to everyone is, Are you really that financially irresponsible that you need to have a "lower monthly payment" in front of you instead of a higher one with $5,000 in your bank because you can't control yourself?

If your spending is that out of control, worst case, open a seperat account, put the $5k in it, set it to auto pay the difference to BMWFS 1 week in advance, and pay the remainder with your checking.

Why play the risk with no gain? It's not like your saving $1,500 by taking that risk? That's like investing in a companies stock but not want any return on it if it goes up, but are ok taking the loss if it tanks. :dunno: :dunno: Call me stupid.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Your insurance company should have provided enough cash to purchase another 3 month old car just like the one you had.



Dominican1NYC said:


> I wouldn't generally say that. I bought a new vehicle last year, 3 months after Hurricane Sandy total loss'ed it. Down payment was lost, but insurance did cover the rest.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

What should you expect for a reasonable markup. I just got quoted a mf of .00169


----------



## GreenLantern (Mar 30, 2013)

sfiermon said:


> What should you expect for a reasonable markup. I just got quoted a mf of .00169


For MF? I *expect* no markup. I will walk out if they don't agree to give me the base rate. There are a lot more reputable dealers who are *awesome* and won't try to rip you off from multiple angles.


----------



## C130 (Apr 14, 2011)

My dealer quoted me 0.00180, I told them I wanted 0.00130 or end of discussion. They gave me what I asked for without any further negotiation on the MF.


----------



## MASShole (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone know the base MF for a 335i xdrive sedan?


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

MASShole said:


> Anyone know the base MF for a 335i xdrive sedan?


Pretty sure it's 0.00129 also


----------



## bennett64 (Mar 9, 2006)

What about mf for ActiveHybrid 5?


----------



## nguyem86 (Apr 16, 2013)

New member here, also first time looking at leasing a BMW. Been driving a 94 Mustang for 8 years now. So been spending a lot of time on these forums the last few days learning the ins and outs of leasing. 

Hopefully someone can answer my question on these lease programs, should I look into leasing this month with the April program currently available, or hold my breath and hope something better comes in May. I considered leasing last month with the $1,200 lease rebate/discount and because I work for Microsoft they also applied $1,000 rebate (which I hope is still in effect). Any advice would be great!


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

nguyem86 said:


> New member here, also first time looking at leasing a BMW. Been driving a 94 Mustang for 8 years now. So been spending a lot of time on these forums the last few days learning the ins and outs of leasing.
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer my question on these lease programs, should I look into leasing this month with the April program currently available, or hold my breath and hope something better comes in May. I considered leasing last month with the $1,200 lease rebate/discount and because I work for Microsoft they also applied $1,000 rebate (which I hope is still in effect). Any advice would be great!


I don't know about any Microsoft rebates, but as for the rest:
- Are you planning picking a car of the lot or do you think you might order?

I, of course, cannot predict what will happen in May, but I would be surprised if the lease programs change dramatically. Maybe by the summer, or later in the year new incentives might kick in (but if coupled with lower residuals, it might be a sort of a wash).

So:
April is a known variable, so if you feel confortable with the resulting lease deals you could:
- If you are planning to order, get a lock on the current rates (by applying to BMWFS, double check how long the rate lock holds in your area), if the deals are better when you pick up the car, you can opt to take those, if it turns out April's were better, you can use them if you are locked (beware you cannot mix and match the deal leases, you have to pick aither the one at delivery or the one for which you applied the lock).

-If you are picking off the lot and you are ok with the current deals by all means go get the car. You cannot know at this point if May will be better or worse, so don't you look back once you are already at the wheel of you bimmer.


----------



## nguyem86 (Apr 16, 2013)

thegandalf said:


> I don't know about any Microsoft rebates, but as for the rest:
> - Are you planning picking a car of the lot or do you think you might order?
> 
> I, of course, cannot predict what will happen in May, but I would be surprised if the lease programs change dramatically. Maybe by the summer, or later in the year new incentives might kick in (but if coupled with lower residuals, it might be a sort of a wash).
> ...


Thanks for the great input! I'm hoping to get something off the lot as my build just included a few packages, nothing really customized. At the moment my ideal build is at $47,720 with invoice at $45,400. I've started to email a few dealers to see what they are offering in terms of residual, MF, and all the different fees. I'm hoping to get the lowest rates and sale price possible and have my lease payment after taxes below or close to $500 with no money down and pay the fees upfront. From a few payment calculators I've used, it's going to be a close call and considered doing MSDs also.


----------



## whoisthat (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone happen to have the MF for 335is for May?


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2002)

Is there an update for May available? Would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Number1 (Jan 18, 2013)

what update do you guys need? every car in may is .00127 expect 2013 6 series


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2002)

Number1 said:


> what update do you guys need? every car in may is .00127 expect 2013 6 series


Wanted to know what the residual is for a 2013 X5 3.5 premium with 10k miles on a 36 mo.


----------



## Number1 (Jan 18, 2013)

60% for 36, they also have a 39 month special in may, thats 58%


----------



## whoisthat (Jun 2, 2011)

I heard MF for 335is is same in May as in April can you confirm what the residual is.

Thanks


----------



## Number1 (Jan 18, 2013)

whoisthat said:


> I heard MF for 335is is same in May as in April can you confirm what the residual is.
> 
> Thanks


I dont know how many miles you want, but yes its the same so if you have april's res you are all goood


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

Any progress on getting May numbers updated?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jasnh (May 31, 2013)

nguyem86 said:


> Thanks for the great input! I'm hoping to get something off the lot as my build just included a few packages, nothing really customized. At the moment my ideal build is at $47,720 with invoice at $45,400. I've started to email a few dealers to see what they are offering in terms of residual, MF, and all the different fees. I'm hoping to get the lowest rates and sale price possible and have my lease payment after taxes below or close to $500 with no money down and pay the fees upfront. From a few payment calculators I've used, it's going to be a close call and considered doing MSDs also.


I'm new here also, this is my 1st post actually. Like you, I am looking into leasing...a 335i XDrive and have been trolling the interweb looking for as much info on MF, Residuals, etc as I can find. Have found some good info here on this forum. I've gotten (1) quote from a local dealer and can see how if you are new to leasing or don't know basics you can end up paying too much. (They marked up the acquisition fee and quoted me .00167 MF) I am also considering MSDs depending on what kind of deal I m able to negotiate. Let us know how you make out once you get your car. :thumbup:


----------

